# Love bugs where?



## shar (Aug 10, 2011)

Are there areas of Florida that have less love bugs during May?  We are planning a trip next year and remember the love bugs found at Orange Lake Resort but not in Disney during Memorial week several years ago. Also remember  another year love bugs driving to SW Fla but not in Bonita Springs when we arrived. Does this change based on area or specific year and never can tell?

Shar


----------



## wcfr1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Stricly time of year. There all ove Florida.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 21, 2011)

I rarely see them here on the island, but as I go inland, they seem to get worse.  The worst trip I ever took was on 31 from Ft Myers to Arcadia, 30 miles straight thru the Babcock Ranch (rural, wooded area) on our way to Disney. They were so bad it looked like it was raining. The windshield was a mess, and I couldn't wait to wipe off the front of the car and the side view mirrors. I put some water in a waste basket from the resort and washed my car off with a wash cloth.  Those bugs are NASTY!  It is important to wash them off because they are bad for your paint.


----------

